# Message to Members



## Lorian

Well that was a busy weekend... 

Thank you to all those members who helped by reporting the wave of vitriolic bile that was being spewed across our forum.

Your loyalty to the board is appreciated and never taken for granted, as I've said before, a forum is nothing without it's members. Thank you also to the Mod team who went above and beyond in cleaning it up and banning the necessary accounts.

As a member of this site I think you are entitled to an explanation. I'm posting this to clarify a couple of points and answer some of the questions which have been raised. First and foremost, UK-M isn't a shady back alley club rife with underhand dealings. That notion is quite simply ridiculous. Of all the other forums that have cropped up in recent years, we are arguably one of the most transparent. I have always been honest with members and, where questions have been asked, I've given answers.

For anyone that isn't aware. Yes, this site is a business. It costs a surprising amount of money to keep UK-M online and that money comes from advertising revenue. The site is managed by a UK Limited company that I set-up in order to manage the advertising revenue separately from my own or other business accounts. We file annual accounts and we pay our fair share of Corporation Tax. Everything is out in the open and our full company details are freely available in the public domain.

I joined this site 11 years ago and throughout that time legitimate fair debate and, fair reviews of companies and their products has never been censored. On occasion a suspicious 'review' may have been removed but only if we had reason to believe that it was posted by an employee of a rival company. If negative feedback does get posted then we actively encourage the advertiser concerned to address it publicly.

As a publisher of information, we cannot allow libellous or defamatory comments to be posted towards any individual or company. That's not us sweeping things under the carpet, that's us abiding by the law. This applies to all UK forums. People joining other boards thinking "you can say what you want" are going to be disappointed. That policy will change the day the first Solicitors letter arrives on the owners doorstep.

In terms of the accusations being made, I take these very seriously and have pre-emptively blocked a user account on this board until I have more information. If there is genuinely any form of wrongdoing then in time I'm sure it will come to light. Personally I think things have simply been over dramatised by people with a vendetta against this forum.

The hypocrisy of some of the things being posted is truly astounding. What these guys need to remember is that this site has a very comprehensive backup policy. Every PM they have ever sent or received is going to be archived and accessible by restoring one of the retention points. If there is any truth to what's being said and it gets escalated then we will of course cooperate fully with the law. However, I cannot help but feel that in that instance some of the people making these accusations may find themselves worse off because of it.

You may draw your own conclusions from this, but incidentally, we are not the ones maliciously posting defamatory comments using anonymous email accounts. If we are in the wrong, why are the people shouting the loudest going to such great lengths to hide their identities.

I hope that this post ties up some of the loose threads. As of now, we're hoping to draw a line under the recent unpleasantness and focus on moving UK-M forward in a positive direction.

We have some great things planned for the coming months and I look forward to sharing them with you. The first of which will be a new Moderator announcement later today...


----------



## Wheyman

wow what have i missed


----------



## HJL

Amen


----------



## Sambuca

ok


----------



## Smitch

The plot thickens.

To be fair I haven't got a clue what's been going on lately on here and don't really care either, all I've noticed is loads of people getting banned, life goes on though so I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## 38945

I actually decided to leave because I was fed up people asking for advice and being mocked instead. I was particularly annoyed when @DrRinse opened up about his personal situation asking for help and was ripped apart by other members as well as another thread that I found personally offensive.

Had a change of heart and decided to come back on but holy cow!

Was thinking it was just me being sensitive about how people were making jokes about other rather than offering help and advice but I'm surprised to see I wasn't alone.

I like a bit of humour but at times I felt the comments were verging on bullying when it was people talking about sensitive stuff.


----------



## Hotdog147

Wheyman said:


> wow what have i missed


Well, you'll probably need a couple of new reps


----------



## TELBOR

Shame some good guys have been band though.


----------



## Fatstuff

Hotdog147 said:


> Well, you'll probably need a couple of new reps


I think matrix have taken the biggest hit


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Shame some good guys have been band though.


Aye, some will be sorely missed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hotdog147 said:


> Well, you'll probably need a couple of new reps


Not as many as Matrix...


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Not as many as Matrix...


u'll have to be quicker than that benjy


----------



## Hotdog147

Fatstuff said:


> I think matrix have taken the biggest hit





Ginger Ben said:


> Not as many as Matrix...


Maybe, but they didn't post asking what they have missed! 

Who have matrix lost then?


----------



## Fatstuff

Hotdog147 said:


> Maybe, but they didn't post asking what they have missed!
> 
> Who have matrix lost then?


LOL we wasnt arguing with u silly, just pointing out a mere observation.


----------



## TELBOR

Hotdog147 said:


> Maybe, but they didn't post asking what they have missed!
> 
> Who have matrix lost then?


Brenda and Ackee :crying:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Hotdog147 said:


> Maybe, but they didn't post asking what they have missed!
> 
> Who have matrix lost then?


All respect and integrity? :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147

R0BLET said:


> Brenda and Ackee :crying:


So 2? Just like pro 10 then


----------



## Fatstuff

IGotTekkers said:


> All respect and integrity? :lol:


i like u tekkers - can we be friends


----------



## TELBOR

Hotdog147 said:


> So 2? Just like pro 10 then


Yes mate. So keep your eyes peeled for the recruitment threads


----------



## Fatstuff

Hotdog147 said:


> So 2? Just like pro 10 then


who did pro 10 lose last night?


----------



## Wheyman

Fatstuff said:


> who did pro 10 lose last night?


im assuming Jon and Zack then?

I take a weekend off and it all goes to pot


----------



## Hotdog147

Fatstuff said:


> who did pro 10 lose last night?


Didn't Jon and Zack rep for them?


----------



## Fatstuff

Hotdog147 said:


> Didn't Jon and Zack rep for them?


oh not sure now u mention it


----------



## Ballin

Fatstuff said:


> who did pro 10 lose last night?


Zack and Jon lol...

Wheyman my shameless plug offering to step up got deleted I believe so feel free to PM me


----------



## Fatstuff

Wheyman said:


> im assuming Jon and Zack then?
> 
> I take a weekend off and it all goes to pot


wheyman, if u want me to recieve lots of supps for bigging u up , im game. I promise I wont go all hari kari on ukm.


----------



## MunchieBites

I go away for one weekend and all this happens?!? Who are the casualties? Perma banned?

That makes me very sad


----------



## MRSTRONG

i know a guy that actually lifts and competes that might be interested in reppage :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman

Fatstuff said:


> oh not sure now u mention it


I am just catching up ? no ones telling em whats gone on last time i have a weekend away in Tenby


----------



## Wheyman

Ballin said:


> speaking of which I followed you on Twitter and within 5 mins three other companies followed me back- you got a stalker!


People do this. have youi noticed one follows almost 50 000 people


----------



## Wheyman

ewen said:


> i know a guy that actually lifts and competes that might be interested in reppage :whistling:


is that you Ewen? talk to me


----------



## liam0810

So as i see it other reps are being banned? That suits me perfectly! TPW #1 WOOOOO!!!

on a serious note, this site is getting full of bells, so i think some do need banning. I did like Jon, Breda and Ackee but if they crossed the line then so be it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Wheyman said:


> is that you Ewen? talk to me


yes lol


----------



## Wheyman

ewen said:


> yes lol


as you asked yes. where are you based by the way?


----------



## latblaster

A pity that the bans had to be handed out, but mostly I wasn't too surprised.

I think the forum could very easily surge ahead & become a place where many people who have come to learn more about BBing (ofc)...

can also learn about other things in which they may be involved with. Is there going to be a subforum, that Katy discussed with us a couple of weeks ago?

Dare I ask about T Shirts...or is that an infractionable matter. :lol: (tongue firmly in cheek)


----------



## Fatstuff

liam0810 said:


> So as i see it other reps are being banned? That suits me perfectly! TPW #1 WOOOOO!!!
> 
> on a serious note, this site is getting full of bells, so i think some do need banning. I did like Jon, Breda and Ackee but if they crossed the line then so be it


I think breda was banned just in case, hopefully he will be eventually reinstated after it all calms but i doubt it. Ackee....... well, that was another level!


----------



## Wheyman

Ballin said:


> Zack and Jon lol...
> 
> Wheyman my shameless plug offering to step up got deleted I believe so feel free to PM me


I dont even know what happened can someone fill me in [email protected]

cheers


----------



## Ben_Dover

Link to the chaos anyone?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Wheyman said:


> as you asked yes. where are you based by the way?


brands hatch though im moving north bound in two weeks .

however im sure i could help pro 10 get on the strongman scene down south and perhaps sponsor the strongman comp at bodypower


----------



## Sambuca

i still dont know why jon was banned lol  much love to mr aldridge


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> i know a guy that actually lifts and competes that might be interested in reppage :whistling:


I'm already a rep mate...... you forgot that I won my competition but i'll let you off


----------



## Hera

latblaster said:


> A pity that the bans had to be handed out, but mostly I wasn't too surprised.
> 
> I think the forum could very easily surge ahead & become a place where many people who have come to learn more about BBing (ofc)...
> 
> can also learn about other things in which they may be involved with. Is there going to be a subforum, that Katy discussed with us a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Dare I ask about T Shirts...or is that an infractionable matter. :lol: (tongue firmly in cheek)


'Yep' to the new stuff ('no' to the infraction! :laugh...we're looking forward to various announcements this week


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> brands hatch though im* moving north bound* in two weeks .
> 
> however im sure i could help pro 10 get on the strongman scene down south and perhaps sponsor the strongman comp at bodypower


to bad :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> I'm already a rep mate...... you forgot that I won my competition but i'll let you off


you only won coz nobody else was in it :lol:


----------



## Wheyman

ewen said:


> brands hatch though im moving north bound in two weeks .
> 
> however im sure i could help pro 10 get on the strongman scene down south and perhaps sponsor the strongman comp at bodypower


do you know Jordana?


----------



## Hera

Ben_Dover said:


> Link to the chaos anyone?


The 'chaos' containing posts were removed due to being libellous.


----------



## Wheyman

Katy said:


> The 'chaos' containing posts were removed due to being libellous.


Katy can you please email me if this involves my company.


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> you only won coz nobody else was in it :lol:


In that situation you still wouldn't win :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Wheyman said:


> do you know Jordana?


no , denny .


----------



## 1010AD

A new mod and a few less mindless members and a few less reps i think, all on a Monday. What a start to the week


----------



## Smitch

It does actually surprise me how much some forum members must interact with each other via PM, I've been on here 5 years and clearly have less of a clue about other members comings and going than people that have been here 5 minutes.

As they say, for some the internet must be taken far too seriously, either that or I'm just a miserable old cvnt no one else wants to talk to.


----------



## Twisted

So about my £20 and a bag of salted and sweet popcorn offer to Mod has that gone out the windows?


----------



## barsnack

Lorian said:


> Well that was a busy weekend...
> 
> Thank you to all those members who helped by reporting the wave of vitriolic bile that was being spewed across our forum.
> 
> Your loyalty to the board is appreciated and never taken for granted, as I've said before, a forum is nothing without it's members. Thank you also to the Mod team who went above and beyond in cleaning it up and banning the necessary accounts.
> 
> As a member of this site I think you are entitled to an explanation. I'm posting this to clarify a couple of points and answer some of the questions which have been raised. First and foremost, UK-M isn't a shady back alley club rife with underhand dealings. That notion is quite simply ridiculous. Of all the other forums that have cropped up in recent years, we are arguably one of the most transparent. I have always been honest with members and, where questions have been asked, I've given answers.
> 
> For anyone that isn't aware. Yes, this site is a business. It costs a surprising amount of money to keep UK-M online and that money comes from advertising revenue. The site is managed by a UK Limited company that I set-up in order to manage the advertising revenue separately from my own or other business accounts. We file annual accounts and we pay our fair share of Corporation Tax. Everything is out in the open and our full company details are freely available in the public domain.
> 
> I joined this site 11 years ago and throughout that time legitimate fair debate and, fair reviews of companies and their products has never been censored. On occasion a suspicious 'review' may have been removed but only if we had reason to believe that it was posted by an employee of a rival company. If negative feedback does get posted then we actively encourage the advertiser concerned to address it publicly.
> 
> As a publisher of information, we cannot allow libellous or defamatory comments to be posted towards any individual or company. That's not us sweeping things under the carpet, that's us abiding by the law. This applies to all UK forums. People joining other boards thinking "you can say what you want" are going to be disappointed. That policy will change the day the first Solicitors letter arrives on the owners doorstep.
> 
> In terms of the accusations being made, I take these very seriously and have pre-emptively blocked a user account on this board until I have more information. If there is genuinely any form of wrongdoing then in time I'm sure it will come to light. Personally I think things have simply been over dramatised by people with a vendetta against this forum.
> 
> The hypocrisy of some of the things being posted is truly astounding. What these guys need to remember is that this site has a very comprehensive backup policy. Every PM they have ever sent or received is going to be archived and accessible by restoring one of the retention points. If there is any truth to what's being said and it gets escalated then we will of course cooperate fully with the law. However, I cannot help but feel that in that instance some of the people making these accusations may find themselves worse off because of it.
> 
> You may draw your own conclusions from this, but incidentally, we are not the ones maliciously posting defamatory comments using anonymous email accounts. If we are in the wrong, why are the people shouting the loudest going to such great lengths to hide their identities.
> 
> I hope that this post ties up some of the loose threads. As of now, we're hoping to draw a line under the recent unpleasantness and focus on moving UK-M forward in a positive direction.
> 
> We have some great things planned for the coming months and I look forward to sharing them with you. The first of which will be a *new Moderator announcement *later today...


do I get paid for being the new Mod?


----------



## Skye666

Smitch said:


> It does actually surprise me how much some forum members must interact with each other via PM, I've been on here 5 years and clearly have less of a clue about other members comings and going than people that have been here 5 minutes.
> 
> As they say, for some the internet must be taken far too seriously, either that or I'm just a miserable old cvnt no one else wants to talk to.


The latter snitch ....don't worry love comes to us all ...u old git 

Oooos ps I meant smitch not snitch lol


----------



## DazUKM

What actually happened?


----------



## Hera

Wheyman said:


> Katy can you please email me if this involves my company.


I've sent you a PM


----------



## Robbie789

I think I know the reasons for most of the bans, I just can't 100% work out Heath, Dr M + Breda, someone please hook me up with a PM, been doing dective work instead of real work all day :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147

@dtlv no longer a mod either

Lots of changes I see


----------



## Lorian

barsnack said:


> do I get paid for being the new Mod?


Mods get paid in hugs.


----------



## Blinkey

Hotdog147 said:


> @dtlv no longer a mod either
> 
> Lots of changes I see


Thats very sad, he was a top man, very fair, balanced and really knew his stuff.


----------



## Blinkey

Lorian said:


> Mods get paid in hugs.


By Katy I hope.


----------



## barsnack

Lorian said:


> Mods get paid in hugs.


im guessing you have to wait till Robsta is sleeping before he gets hugged


----------



## [email protected]

Hotdog147 said:


> @dtlv no longer a mod either
> 
> Lots of changes I see


Really??

I'm going to have a meltdown soon. I don't like change


----------



## Hera

Blinkey said:


> Thats very sad, he was a top man, very fair, balanced and really knew his stuff.


I agree


----------



## liam0810

Fatstuff said:


> I think breda was banned just in case, hopefully he will be eventually reinstated after it all calms but i doubt it. Ackee....... well, that was another level!


Did he offer to take L Man's virginity by force?


----------



## JANIKvonD

dtlv too! ffs!!

the new MOD choices will answer a lot of question's tbh. I have my predictions..


----------



## Robbie789

Hotdog147 said:


> @dtlv no longer a mod either
> 
> Lots of changes I see


and hackskii?!

@dtlv @hackskii you guys are still awesome! :thumb: :wub:


----------



## BritishAssassin

Lorian said:


> Mods get paid in hugs.


No one told me this otherwise I would have applied!


----------



## Loveleelady

its mad an icon like breda cud be taken from us!


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> dtlv too! ffs!!
> 
> the new MOD choices will answer a lot of question's tbh. I have my predictions..


New mod has been announced. It's Diggy V


----------



## Ashcrapper

Hotdog147 said:


> @dtlv no longer a mod either
> 
> Lots of changes I see


whats the story behind that then?


----------



## Loveleelady

[email protected] said:


> New mod has been announced. It's Diggy V


Whooooooo?


----------



## Huntingground

Ashcrapper said:


> whats the story behind that then?


He has been posting a lot on TM over the past few days......


----------



## Hotdog147

Ashcrapper said:


> whats the story behind that then?


I'm not sure mate


----------



## Hera

Ashcrapper said:


> whats the story behind that then?


I don't actually know but it was his decision. And not for us to comment really.


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> New mod has been announced. It's Diggy V


lol ill need to pay more attention


----------



## Blinkey

Huntingground said:


> He has been posting a lot on TM over the past few days......


I took a look at that forum and it does seem that there is a bit of a migration going on to that forum from ukm.

But that is the internet, things move on and away.

Just my two pennies worth, if ukm did not have the gen con thread, no one would end up being banned.


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> Whooooooo?


DiggyV. He doesn't post in gen con much lol


----------



## Hotdog147

Blinkey said:


> I took a look at that forum and it does seem that there is a bit of a migration going on to that forum from ukm.
> 
> But that is the internet, things move on and away.
> 
> Just my two pennies worth, if ukm did not have the gen con thread, no one would end up being banned.


If UKM didn't have Gen con, there would hardly be any activity, sad but true


----------



## Ballin

Hotdog147 said:


> If UKM didn't have Gen con, there would hardly be any activity, sad but true


And we wouldn't know about Epic Sax guy :no:


----------



## Blinkey

Hotdog147 said:


> If UKM didn't have Gen con, there would hardly be any activity, sad but true


You are right, I certainly post in the gen con thread, but it does seem to be the root cause of issues on ukm. But as stated ukm is a business and it needs the mouse taps to keep it going.

Does tm have a gen con thread?


----------



## Huntingground

Blinkey said:


> You are right, I certainly post in the gen con thread, but it does seem to be the root cause of issues on ukm. But as stated ukm is a business and it needs the mouse taps to keep it going.
> 
> Does tm have a gen con thread?


Chit CHat - quite quiet really


----------



## Blinkey

@Lorian, have you considered putting a temporary ban on the gen con to see if things improve on ukm?

And also to examine if the site gets more or less hits?


----------



## Prince Adam

[email protected] said:


> New mod has been announced. It's Diggy V


Always thought Diggy was Mod material TBH.


----------



## 3752

JANIKvonD said:


> dtlv too! ffs!!
> 
> the new MOD choices will answer a lot of question's tbh. I have my predictions..





Ashcrapper said:


> whats the story behind that then?


Det asked to step down as a MOD, Det is a great guy and a knowledgeable one at that he will be missed


----------



## Robbie789

Blinkey said:


> @Lorian, have you considered putting a temporary ban on the gen con to see if things improve on ukm?
> 
> And also to examine if the site gets more or less hits?


No need now, most of the regular posters are already banned :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Blinkey said:


> @Lorian, have you considered putting a temporary ban on the gen con to see if things improve on ukm?
> 
> And also to examine if the site gets more or less hits?


Nothing wrong with gen con, it's just idiots that need to be weeded out and banned that there's a problem with.


----------



## JANIKvonD

where's the new mod announcements? cant see it in 'forum news'


----------



## Twisted

robdobbie said:


> and hackskii?!
> 
> @dtlv @hackskii you guys are still awesome! :thumb: :wub:


Second this such good knowledge and very helpful and in no way patronising when they answered questions


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> where's the new mod announcements? cant see it in 'forum news'


It's the thread below this one :laugh:


----------



## Lorian

Blinkey said:


> @Lorian, have you considered putting a temporary ban on the gen con to see if things improve on ukm?
> 
> And also to examine if the site gets more or less hits?


I think if we blocked Gen Con there would be a public outrcry!


----------



## Loveleelady

[email protected] said:


> DiggyV. He doesn't post in gen con much lol


well he cant be on pof then lmao


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> well he cant be on pof then lmao


Lol I hope not. He's Leigh L's other half


----------



## Loveleelady

[email protected] said:


> Lol I hope not. He's Leigh L's other half


lols ooo did they meet through here?


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> lols ooo did they meet through here?


No idea hon. Before my time I think.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Lorian said:


> I think if we blocked Gen Con there would be a public outrcry!


I certainly wouldn't be happy


----------



## Loveleelady

[email protected] said:


> No idea hon. Before my time I think.


must have cause leigh was wingle when I joined o that's class gud to see people happy

imagine if there was another single mod I cud grab him and rise to ukm stardom!!1

they mite even make me a Moddess?


----------



## 1010AD

.........


----------



## 1010AD

Loveleelady said:


> its mad an icon like breda cud be taken from us!


 I wouldn't go as far to say an icon but don't worry you'll get over it. I have


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> I certainly wouldn't be happy


Me neither. Gen con is pretty much my social life at the mo. Sad but true :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> must have cause leigh was wingle when I joined o that's class gud to see people happy
> 
> imagine if there was another single mod I cud grab him and rise to ukm stardom!!1
> 
> they mite even make me a Moddess?


Oh god help us if that happened! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

[email protected] said:


> Oh god help us if that happened! :lol:


lol o jojo youd love it if I was in charge

id focus on the party element of training and we'd have date nites in the gym

and torso of the day and thighs of Tuesday it wd be pure wonderful


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> lol o jojo youd love it if I was in charge
> 
> id focus on the party element of training and we'd have date nites in the gym
> 
> and torso of the day and thighs of Tuesday it wd be pure wonderful


Lmao! Ok I'm sold.

Loveleelady for Modess!! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> No idea hon. Before my time I think.





Loveleelady said:


> must have cause leigh was wingle when I joined o that's class gud to see people happy
> 
> imagine if there was another single mod I cud grab him and rise to ukm stardom!!1
> 
> they mite even make me a Moddess?


just to add to the goss......she signed up because uriel was a member.....they had a THING going on.

so yeh....I guess she met him threw here! cute


----------



## Loveleelady

JANIKvonD said:


> just to add to the goss......she signed up because uriel was a member.....they had a THING going on.
> 
> so yeh....I guess she met him threw here! cute


ooo I see...it really is high drama here I feel like im bringing nothing to the show!


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> just to add to the goss......she signed up because uriel was a member.....they had a THING going on.
> 
> so yeh....I guess she met him threw here! cute


Oi we're not gossing! You are!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Well I think diggy will make a excellent mod! He's always been extremely helpful to me when I've sake for advice on things. 

Well done admin for sorting the sh1t out


----------



## Leigh

JANIKvonD said:


> just to add to the goss......she signed up because uriel was a member.....they had a THING going on.
> 
> so yeh....I guess she met him threw here! cute


that's untrue. I signed up here because of training and I didn't know a soul. I never met Uriel so we didn't have a thing ever.


----------



## hackskii

Damn, went to bed and the world has changed... :lol:


----------



## mark_star

hackskii said:


> Damn, went to bed and the world has changed... :lol:


no big deal, it just keeps turning


----------



## JANIKvonD

Leigh L said:


> that's untrue. I signed up here because of training and I didn't know a soul. I never met Uriel so we didn't have a thing ever.


my bad leigh....never meant to pry/kick up old sh!t. sorry pal


----------



## Ashcrapper

JANIKvonD said:


> my bad leigh....never meant to pry/kick up old sh!t. sorry pal


you absolute bastard.


----------



## Leigh

JANIKvonD said:


> my bad leigh....never meant to pry/kick up old sh!t. sorry pal


No worries mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ashcrapper said:


> you absolute bastard.


 :lol: take yourself to fuk.


----------



## Loveleelady

Leigh L said:


> that's untrue. I signed up here because of training and I didn't know a soul. I never met Uriel so we didn't have a thing ever.


hate it when people gossip and get their facts wrong!


----------



## Robbie789

JANIKvonD said:


> my bad leigh....never meant to pry/kick up old sh!t. sorry pal


As your first act as mod, I think he ^ needs banning @DiggyV


----------



## JANIKvonD

robdobbie said:


> As your first act as mod, I think he ^ needs banning @DiggyV


get rid of the hands down favourite for the bulk comp, eh. I know you're game ya cvnt


----------



## DiggyV

JANIKvonD said:


> get rid of the hands down favourite for the bulk comp, eh. I know you're game ya cvnt


Oh I think you'll find i may well win a bulk competition right now, given my pie, cake and cookie diet over the last 2 months... :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

Blinkey said:


> @Lorian, have you considered putting a temporary ban on the gen con to see if things improve on ukm?
> 
> And also to examine if the site gets more or less hits?


Great idea, why ban members when you can just drive them away


----------



## JANIKvonD

DiggyV said:


> Oh I think you'll find i may well win a bulk competition right now, given my pie, cake and cookie diet over the last 2 months... :lol:


Lol that's my cutting diet


----------



## Blinkey

Leeds89 said:


> Great idea, why ban members when you can just drive them away


So what would be your suggestion for ukm so less people get banned and to perhaps make it a friendlier place to be in?


----------



## [email protected]

Blinkey said:


> So what would be your suggestion for ukm so less people get banned and to perhaps make it a friendlier place to be in?


Group hugs


----------



## Leeds89

Blinkey said:


> So what would be your suggestion for ukm so less people get banned and to perhaps make it a friendlier place to be in?


There is no solution except for that the mods and admins have been doing. A place where so many people come to congregate, this stuff happens. The only thing you can do is clean up and move on.


----------



## PLauGE

Blinkey said:


> So what would be your suggestion for ukm so less people get banned and to perhaps make it a friendlier place to be in?


Get rid of the idiots that spoil the place maybe? if gen con went the cap ends would just move onto other sections of the board no doubt


----------



## m575

1010AD said:


> Bring Johnnylee back and make him a mod


----------



## Smitch

Blinkey said:


> So what would be your suggestion for ukm so less people get banned and to perhaps make it a friendlier place to be in?


I'd suggest that people just grow up and treat others how they would expect to be treated themselves.

It's not hard is it, I've been on here 5 years with no issues at all, and it's not like I never post and I cetainly speak my mind but I do it in a civil manner.


----------



## jake87

Smitch said:


> I'd suggest that people just grow up and treat others how they would expect to be treated themselves.
> 
> It's not hard is it, I've been on here 5 years with no issues at all, and it's not like I never post and I cetainly speak my mind but I do it in a civil manner.


and conduct yourself like you would in person. lots of internet personalities were on here


----------



## Blinkey

jake87 said:


> and conduct yourself like you would in person.


That has hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Milky

Smitch said:


> I'd suggest that people just grow up and treat others how they would expect to be treated themselves.
> 
> It's not hard is it, I've been on here 5 years with no issues at all, and it's not like I never post and I cetainly speak my mind but I do it in a civil manner.





jake87 said:


> and conduct yourself like you would in person. lots of internet personalities were on here


Great posts and points chaps..


----------



## Loveleelady

Blinkey said:


> So what would be your suggestion for ukm so less people get banned and to perhaps make it a friendlier place to be in?


and more pictorial evidence of all the hard work these big beasts put in on their bodies!


----------



## 25434

Loveleelady said:


> and more pictorial evidence of all the hard work these big beasts put in on their bodies!


That would be great...as long as they keep all their clothes on......and wear jumpers! :blink:

Note to oneself..".have a word with missy LL in the powder room.....not Xmas yet ya knarrrrrr! :laugh:


----------



## Thunderstruck

Does Uriel still post?

Think the Mods have done a great job recently, thanks for clearing out the crap.

Heres to the future of ukm :beer:


----------



## Loveleelady

Flubs said:


> That would be great...as long as they keep all their clothes on......and wear jumpers! :blink:
> 
> Note to oneself..".have a word with missy LL in the powder room.....not Xmas yet ya knarrrrrr! :laugh:


nooo they can wear their pants or shorts keep it respectable


----------



## 25434

Loveleelady said:


> nooo they can wear their pants or shorts keep it respectable


Okay, pants under their shorts......

And jumpers:mellow:


----------



## lukeee

Smitch said:


> It does actually surprise me how much some forum members must interact with each other via PM, I've been on here 5 years and clearly have less of a clue about other members comings and going than people that have been here 5 minutes.
> 
> As they say, for some the internet must be taken far too seriously, either that or I'm just a miserable old cvnt no one else wants to talk to.


Nail on the head mate, we are old ****s and not down wid the kidz no more!


----------



## Archaic

Lorian said:


> In terms of the accusations being made, I take these very seriously and have pre-emptively blocked a user account on this board until I have more information. If there is genuinely any form of wrongdoing then in time I'm sure it will come to light.
> 
> This site has a very comprehensive backup policy. Every PM they have ever sent or received is going to be archived and accessible by restoring one of the retention points. If there is any truth to what's being said and it gets escalated then we will of course cooperate fully with the law.


If that is true, then you may need to book a week off work in advance, as you'll have 6yrs worth of shifty PM's to shovel through on said account...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Archaic said:


> If that is true, then you may need to book a week off work in advance, as you'll have 6yrs worth of shifty PM's to shovel through on said account...


saucy


----------



## Dudeofdoom

jake87 said:


> and conduct yourself like you would in person. lots of internet personalities were on here


Yep easy to mouth off on a forum... Thinking your unaccountable....bit different if you actually meet the people in the gym thou


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> So as i see it other reps are being banned? That suits me perfectly! TPW #1 WOOOOO!!!
> 
> on a serious note, this site is getting full of bells, so i think some do need banning. I did like Jon, Breda and Ackee but if they crossed the line then so be it


Woo hoo, TPW #1 x 2!! Monday night maths indeed! 

Sad to see Dtlv no longer a mod, great to see DiggyV a mod though. Just hope things do settle and that the people do use this as a bb'ing/information forum more, instead of just a general chat room.


----------



## gummyp

The biggest loser in all this is Brucie. May he still drink rain water


----------



## comfla

Feelings club: recruiting for recently vacated posts...

Seriously though that's unfortunate... some of those lads had good patter


----------



## justin case

Blinkey said:


> So what would be your suggestion for ukm so less people get banned and to perhaps make it a friendlier place to be in?


Attack the post not the poster....if everybody just stuck to that simple rule ALL internet forums would be a lot better.


----------



## L11

10 points for actually giving an explanation. Bravo.

Still no f*cking idea why Breda's gone though


----------



## Huntingground

jake87 said:


> and conduct yourself like you would in person. lots of internet personalities were on here


Well said, I remember a thread where certain people started giving sheeit to Robsta, ripping into him, I was sitting there laughing and shaking my head thinking that those people wouldn't say a word to him face-to-face.......


----------



## Ashcrapper

Huntingground said:


> Well said, I remember a thread where certain people started giving sheeit to Robsta, ripping into him, I was sitting there laughing and shaking my head thinking that those people wouldn't say a word to him face-to-face.......


nice bloke Robsta actually. wouldn't like to cross him though


----------



## Huntingground

Ashcrapper said:


> nice bloke Robsta actually. wouldn't like to cross him though


Always been sound with me but, from what I know, not a guy to cross etc.......


----------



## Ashcrapper

Huntingground said:


> Always been sound with me but, from what I know, not a guy to cross etc.......


spent a while with him on phone trying to sort out his computer to download stuff, he never quite got it set up. feel sorry for what probably happened to that PC :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Ashcrapper said:


> spent a while with him on phone trying to sort out his computer to download stuff, he never quite got it set up. feel sorry for what probably happened to that PC :lol:


Haahaa, scrapheap jobbie methinks


----------



## Ashcrapper

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, scrapheap jobbie methinks


I think it's safe to say it's no longer with us


----------



## Tinytom

Ashcrapper said:


> I think it's safe to say it's no longer with us


Correct lol


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo, TPW #1 x 2!! Monday night maths indeed!
> 
> Sad to see Dtlv no longer a mod, great to see DiggyV a mod though. Just hope things do settle and that the people do use this as a bb'ing/information forum more, instead of just a general chat room.


Yep needs to get back to how it used to be


----------



## gummyp

liam0810 said:


> Yep needs to get back to how it used to be


How far back Liam?

When I joined there was a pikey challenging half the forum to a fight lol


----------



## 1010AD

justin case said:


> Attack the post not the poster....if everybody just stuck to that simple rule ALL internet forums would be a lot better.


Impossible as a post comes from a poster, it doesn't think and post itself


----------



## Freeby0

Genuinley a tad depressed after reading through this haha :/ ... Definatley lost a few great members!

Im not protesting there innocence btw.. dont even know what went down. Just saying its a damn shame.


----------



## liam0810

gummyp said:


> How far back Liam?
> 
> When I joined there was a pikey challenging half the forum to a fight lol


Yeah but he was fun! Ha!

About a year ago I think. I used to come on here and learn something new nearly every time. Different methods of training, different diets or new foods to add in, new protocols with PED's. nowadays all I seem to learn is that L Man has Fadge fright and Tekkers wants everyone to bang his missus. I don't mind some of it as it is funny but when the site seems to of become predominantly gen convo then its sad.

Go back a year or eighteen months ago and there seemed to be more members who competed or were very knowledgable, it seems when one of these leaves they are replaced by ten bell ends who've never seen a protein shake or dumbbell in their life and just spam this site with utter sh1te


----------



## Guest

gummyp said:


> How far back Liam?
> 
> When I joined there was a pikey challenging half the forum to a fight lol


He came in handy when I wanted to know a decent price for scrap


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Yeah but he was fun! Ha!
> 
> About a year ago I think. I used to come on here and learn something new nearly every time. Different methods of training, different diets or new foods to add in, new protocols with PED's. nowadays all I seem to learn is that *L Man has Fadge fright and Tekkers wants everyone to bang his missus.* I don't mind some of it as it is funny but when the site seems to of become predominantly gen convo then its sad.
> 
> Go back a year or eighteen months ago and there seemed to be more members who competed or were very knowledgable, it seems when one of these leaves they are replaced by ten bell ends who've never seen a protein shake or dumbbell in their life and just spam this site with utter sh1te


----------



## AK-26

gummyp said:


> How far back Liam?
> 
> When I joined there was a pikey challenging half the forum to a fight lol


Genuinely burst out laughing! :lol:


----------



## gummyp

liam0810 said:


> Yeah but he was fun! Ha!
> 
> About a year ago I think. I used to come on here and learn something new nearly every time. Different methods of training, different diets or new foods to add in, new protocols with PED's. nowadays all I seem to learn is that L Man has Fadge fright and Tekkers wants everyone to bang his missus. I don't mind some of it as it is funny but when the site seems to of become predominantly gen convo then its sad.
> 
> Go back a year or eighteen months ago and there seemed to be more members who competed or were very knowledgable, it seems when one of these leaves they are replaced by ten bell ends who've never seen a protein shake or dumbbell in their life and just spam this site with utter sh1te


Its happening on a lot of other forums as well that have nothing to do with bb. Just the Facebook generation transitioning from Facebook to forum communities. Unfortunately Facebook has a higher noise to signal ratio then forums so they cause some disruption. People also get bored and leave.

In fairness, i'd rather hear about the misadventures of L Man in gen con then read another thread about things that annoy you in the gym.


----------



## justin case

1010AD said:


> Impossible as a post comes from a poster, it doesn't think and post itself


not impossible as you just did it, you could have called me a thick ****, but you attacked my post instead...lol


----------



## Suprakill4

AK-26 said:


> Genuinely burst out laughing! :lol:


Me too hahaha. God I miss that guy.


----------



## funkdocta

I haven't got a clue what's been going on. Seems some people need to get out in the real world more


----------



## dtlv

Drama aside, I have a little inside knowledge on some of the changes planned for UKM, and there are some very cool things that @Lorian and @Katy have in their plans... cool enough to keep even the most cynical people quiet.

Going back to the drama, how about people just let it go and look to the future? This forum is awesome, and most of the fights and conflicts that seem to happen on here are more about ego than actually about anything meaningful... sometimes it's ok if someone posts something you don't like, and there is no need to argue back... sometimes it's ok for someone to be silly, and there is no need to criticise harshly... too much negativity recently and not enough positivity. Lets try and shift the balance back a bit


----------



## josephbloggs

As quite a new member to the forum I am amazed at how much drama seems to be going on here, but I must admit am finding it quite fascinating trying to piece together what's going on lol

One thing that is baffling, I keep reading that people have been banned for making "libelous" posts , which I am gathering relates to accusations made against a banned former mod, but the fact that he is banned i would have thought would suggest that there is still some question mark as to whether the allegations are actually false or not?

As someone who generally likes to see fair play, was wondering if it came to light that any members banned for "libelous" posts were actually telling the truth, would they be re instated and receive an apology?


----------



## Conscript

Someone got their knickers in a twist with the mod team and then spilt the beans in a petulant huff...? What some people do to get an erection!


----------



## latblaster

Surely now is a good time to bring jonny back...maybe gym gym too...then they could have a scrap? :lol:


----------



## 39005

@latblaster

...lats wtf is that in your bottom sig , didnt realise things had got that bad sigs like that were allowed :tongue:


----------



## Lorian

josephbloggs said:


> One thing that is baffling, I keep reading that people have been banned for making "libelous" posts , which I am gathering relates to accusations made against a banned former mod, but the fact that he is banned i would have thought would suggest that there is still some question mark as to whether the allegations are actually false or not?


You're focusing on one particular incident of many. There were posts made about advertisers, posts about Moderators and posts about me personally.

In terms of the ban you are referring to, that is a precaution until I have more information from the individual concerned.



josephbloggs said:


> As someone who generally likes to see fair play, was wondering if it came to light that any members banned for "libelous" posts were actually telling the truth, would they be re instated and receive an apology?


No. Because their intent wasn't to do the right thing or handle the situation in an adult manner. They acted maliciously to deliberately try and cause maximum damage and then post on other websites congratulating themselves about the grief they'd caused.


----------



## Sams

Not been on here long but why has hacksi been taken down as mod, he seemed like he has been on here since the start and always has friendly advice


----------



## Hera

josephbloggs said:


> As someone who generally likes to see fair play, was wondering if it came to light that any members banned for "libelous" posts were actually telling the truth, would they be re instated and receive an apology?


The manner through which some members tried to discredit our forum, and Lorian and I, was not acceptable and certainly not for the benefit of the forum but instead to serve their own agenda. We have a right to remove anyone who intends to harm our forum. And with reagrds to comments about ourselves, we can say for a fact that the comments were libellous. That has not changed.


----------



## Mingster

IMO the most important quality of a MOD is that of being able to ensure the smooth running of the forum by encouraging members to abide by the rules. A fantastic physique, an extensive knowledge of training, or an amazing sense of humour are nice qualities to have but are not essential.


----------



## Lorian

Sams said:


> Not been on here long but why has hacksi been taken down as mod, he seemed like he has been on here since the start and always has friendly advice


He's still here, just now he can focus on what he does best - posting and helping others.


----------



## m575

Mingster said:


> IMO the most important quality of a MOD is that of being able to ensure the smooth running of the forum by encouraging members to abide by the rules. A fantastic physique, an extensive knowledge of training, or an amazing sense of humour are nice qualities to have but are not essential.


So what does @Tinytom have? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

m575 said:


> So what does @Tinytom have? :lol: :lol: :lol:


he`s only small so takes up little bandwith :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

m575 said:


> So what's @Tinytom have? :lol: :lol::lol


He is an extremely kind and sensitive human being, generous to a fault, and possessing the patience of a saint...Or so it says on his profile:whistling:


----------



## 39005

Mingster said:


> IMO the most important quality of a MOD is that of being able to ensure the smooth running of the forum by encouraging members to abide by the rules. A fantastic physique, an extensive knowledge of training, or an amazing sense of humour are nice qualities to have but are not essential.


100% , sometimes being a mod does not give you time to do much else , some people get more from the forums by helping others - when you are just moderating and reading **** day in and out i guess it can become tedious as you are not doing what you enjoy anymore.


----------



## m575

ewen said:


> he`s only small so takes up little bandwith :whistling:


Hahahaha god knows why but that had me in stitches


----------



## Sams

Lorian said:


> He's still here, just now he can focus on what he does best - posting and helping others.


I don't get why he wouldn't be a mod anymore though if he hasn't done anything


----------



## Tinytom

Mingster said:


> He is an extremely kind and sensitive human being, generous to a fault, and possessing the patience of a saint...Or so it says on his profile:whistling:


That's a fake profile then


----------



## Tinytom

ewen said:


> he`s only small so takes up little bandwith :whistling:


Balances out though with the extra width required for fattie strong men


----------



## Tinytom

m575 said:


> So what does @Tinytom have? :lol: :lol: :lol:


A FCUKING BAN BUTTON


----------



## IronJohnDoe

So I noticed and heard about this big amount of bans, I don't know exactly why and to be fully honest I don't really care much.

People join a forum, after a while they think they are above the rules and they start breaking it. They get banned. Always the same story I guess&#8230;

Life's goes on.


----------



## Robbie789

Sams said:


> I don't get why he wouldn't be a mod anymore though if he hasn't done anything


If you have a look at Hackskiis recent thread, he says he's been working 7 days a week recently, he probably just doesn't have enough time to help as many people he'd like to *and* moderate a forum


----------



## m575

Tinytom said:


> A FCUKING BAN BUTTON


Sorry mister tom  haha


----------



## JonnyBoy81

For one i am glad to see that the purpose of this site has been brought back in line.

Far too much crap went on. This aint facebook. or so i woul like to think 

Good to see proper posts appearing and good information being given. Like it should.

I will miss the boys though :cool2:


----------



## hackskii

robdobbie said:


> If you have a look at Hackskiis recent thread, he says he's been working 7 days a week recently, he probably just doesn't have enough time to help as many people he'd like to *and* moderate a forum


I generally only post at work:lol:


----------



## latblaster

hackskii said:


> I generally only post at work:lol:


Bloody skiver! :lol:


----------



## dtlv

JonnyBoy81 said:


> For one i am glad to see that the purpose of this site has been brought back in line.
> 
> Far too much crap went on. * This aint facebook. or so i woul like to think*
> 
> Good to see proper posts appearing and good information being given. Like it should.
> 
> I will miss the boys though :cool2:


I'm waiting for the UKM edition of the Jeremy Kyle show... JK annoys me, but I'd quite like to see him shouting at some people for the way they behaved on here, and some of the recent bickering and launching of accusations would be a perfect fit for his show... :lol:


----------



## Lorian

dtlv said:


> I'm waiting for the UKM edition of the Jeremy Kyle show... JK annoys me, but I'd quite like to see him shouting at some people for the way they behaved on here, and some of the recent bickering and launching of accusations would be a perfect fit for his show... :lol:


It's a shame Robsta's not around at present, I'd like to see him host it :laugh:


----------



## gummyp

hackskii said:


> I generally only post at work:lol:


Wait a minute... but aren't you usually drunk or high when you post?


----------



## hackskii

gummyp said:


> Wait a minute... but aren't you usually drunk or high when you post?


Very rarely.

I generally post from work, but some Friday nights I would get hammered then post.

When I get home, I want to relax, no forum, no distorter, just a wind down in my home.

It pretty much starts with a shot of tequila, then an ice cold beer with a frozen mug, some crisps, string cheese, and the news.

I try and get everything out of the way in a sense of doing, then relax, and just be.

The puffs come later, and then I do tend to meditate and just do nothing but be.

Then the wife makes dinner, and I go to bed. :lol:

Only to get up, and do it again.

I have been working probably too much, and those moments I need to do to clear out the trash in my mind.


----------



## Archaic

hackskii said:


> Very rarely.
> 
> I generally post from work, but some Friday nights I would get hammered then post.
> 
> When I get home, I want to relax, no forum, no distorter, just a wind down in my home.
> 
> It pretty much starts with a shot of tequila, then an ice cold beer with a frozen mug, some crisps, string cheese, and the news.
> 
> I try and get everything out of the way in a sense of doing, then relax, and just be.
> 
> The puffs come later, and then I do tend to meditate and just do nothing but be.
> 
> Then the wife makes dinner, and I go to bed. :lol:
> 
> Only to get up, and do it again.
> 
> I have been working probably too much, and those moments I need to do to clear out the trash in my mind.


I'm not a big poster here, but I have been a member for a while and have read the board from time to time throughout, along with a few other boards... I've always liked your posts Hackskii, you're one of the guys that consistently stand out, in a good way.

I'm not sure of your reasons behind relinquishing your Mod role, but I am happy to see that you're still an active part of the forum mate.


----------



## musio

All this crazy goings on. Can anyone fill me in why a planetary member with near 15k worth of posts is banned? Maybe we can have a reason thread for the ones that don't keep up to date much in the adult lounge? I'm not usually into all this stuff as I use this forum for gym tips, but I've been here long enough to see some big names go which makes me ask why. Some of those names really made me come to this forum to read! Some, not all 

Despite whatever happened, I still think this is the best forum for muscle. It's becoming more Facebook like but that's generational sadly and the net can't escape from it.


----------



## boutye911

musio said:


> All this crazy goings on. Can anyone fill me in why a planetary member with near 15k worth of posts is banned? Maybe we can have a reason thread for the ones that don't keep up to date much in the adult lounge? I'm not usually into all this stuff as I use this forum for gym tips, but I've been here long enough to see some big names go which makes me ask why. Some of those names really made me come to this forum to read! Some, not all
> 
> Despite whatever happened, I still think this is the best forum for muscle. It's becoming more Facebook like but that's generational sadly and the net can't escape from it.


Hes banned because he obviously stepped out of line and the mod team decided he had to go. Post count is irrelevant really. Its actually goes against him here because after the years hes been a member and the number of posts hes made he should of know better. Who cares really mate who gets banmed. As long as its not yourself then why worry.

I havent been a member long but theres was a couple of months i stayed away from the forum. I want to talk about training and nutrition. Helping people with my knowledge and learning from others.

The forum in the past few days has taken a step in the right direction and hopefully it will continue to do so.


----------



## Blinkey

Suprakill4 said:


> Me too hahaha. God I miss that guy.


was that Johnny lee?

I will never forget that thread when his weights fell through the caravan floor.

And the one complaining of Police harassment because the Police stopped him nicking copper cable.


----------

